# How do you get hair dye off your scalp?



## Siinead_x0

_Does anyone know how to remove hair dye from your scalp? Just after dying my hair & th dye has stuck to my scalp  Tried rubbing at it but it wont come off.. it looks so stupid  Idont want to look like this on xmas day _


----------



## bekkie

lol oh no!! just wash it a couple times, it should come out :) 

what colour?


----------



## Siinead_x0

_its a very dark brown =/ lol yeah im going to go wash it again soon.. hopefully that helps _


----------



## jenniferannex

i work as a hairdresser and this happens to so many clients, unfortunatly u will just have to keep washing it and it will eventually come off, give it a really good scrub! if u wash it well tonight and tomorrow it should be off for xmas! xx


----------



## MrsQ

is it on your scalp or face?
I just use my clenser lol and it comes off my face
xxx


----------



## k4tie

Nail varnish remover (acetone free) is best thing for that! Gets it off straight away


----------



## Siinead_x0

_its on my actual scalp  would th nail varnish remover not burn?_


----------



## lynnikins

get some rubber gloves the kind u use for doing the dishes with bumps on the fingertips and get in the shower and massage your head for a while with some shampoo or soak in the bath with your head/scalp in the water then give it a good rub


----------



## Eve

Shouldn't use certain types when pregnant but Windex does wonders getting it off skin...It's a tip I learned from a friend who is a hair dresser :) 
With the scalp it should come off with another wash or two... I hope.


----------



## loopi_em

if you have any left over colour put some on a piece of cooton wool and give it a good rub on the bit you have colour on. i know it sounds odd but colour actually removes colour.


----------



## bekkie

yeah I wouldn't put any of that product in your hair to clean your scalp - it's okay if it's on your forehead or neck and you can put a bit on a cloth... but really... just massage and wash your hair a few times - it'll come out


----------



## dani_tinks

Yeah time for a scalp massage :) wash it and then use the conditioner and rub and massage it in, if you do that tonight and then tomorrow it should be off by xmas!x


----------



## Sooz

Another vote for nail varnish remover here!


----------



## kimbobaloobob

a skin cleanser or toner normally does the job :)


----------



## Emma91

i normally use a toner to get it off, or if i dont have any, sounds odd but cotton wool soaked in milk helps aswell.


----------



## Emma1980

another vote for nail varnish remover here!


----------

